# Flying Music



## annalearntofly (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I am putting together a film of a hang gliding flight and am looking for some suitable backing music. The hang glider is launched by being towed by a microlight - so the take off is quite fast and exhilarating. Then after around 5 minutes, the hang glider is released, and soars and glides serenely back to the ground. The whole flight takes around 20 minutes. Can anyone recommend a piece of music that might work as a backing track? Ideally something that starts out quite fast and then softens into something calmer and more otherworldly. I am also putting together a 10 minute highlights version too, so could be a piece lasting approx 10 mins. I have been considering Dvorak's Ode to the Moon which captures the spirit quite well, but would rather not have opera if I can come up with something else.

Thanks!!
Anna


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There are some flying moments in Mussorgsky's _Night the on Bare Mountain_. Also, there is something in the ending of _Un Bal_ from Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique, can't say where exactly, but about 12-20 seconds before end, slippery strings, I would say, and it sounds like flying Baba Yaga. Speaking about Baba Yaga - check symhonic poem by Anatol Ladow. It was ment do describe Baba Yaga's flight and it was titled... _Baba Yaga_.


----------



## annalearntofly (Jun 23, 2009)

*Flying Music - thanks!*

many thanks for the recommendations
Anna


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget the music from "Air Power" symphonic suite by Norman Dello Joio. That was written for a television series concerning the use of the Air Force in warfare.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I CANNOT believe no one mentioned the ultimate flying music...Flight of the Valkries by Wagner...!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Helikopter-Streichquartett by Stockhausen... fast and exhilarating.


----------



## annalearntofly (Jun 23, 2009)

*FLying music*

Thanks for your suggestions! The Ride of the Valkeries works perfectly for a similar bit of film I have done of microlighting. It's a great piece of music, but I think a bit 'gung ho' for hang gliding, which is a more delicate form of flying! 




I have experimented with Vaughan William's Lark Ascending, but this is a bit too ethereal: 




Boy, I'm fussy aren't I?!

Loved the helicopter quartet - it certainly conveyed the nerve-wracking part of the flying experience (I expected someone to pop out from the back with a knife, psycho style!). will look up the Air Power.

Thanks for your recommendations!


----------

